# fake orals?



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

looking for some help......are little light green orals that have bd on one side, and a line on the other side anadrol 50? if not what are they? thanks


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

You are  too young


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks for the reply, im new at all this, so my buddy got these  green tabs and said they were anadrol 50 ,  i dont know what any of this stuff looks like and was looking for some help


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 3, 2006)

ralphie-boy said:


> looking for some help......are little light green orals that have bd on one side, and a line on the other side anadrol 50? if not what are they? thanks


your new to the site and no one here is going to give you any type of info until you post your stats

Age
Weight
Height
B/F
Yrs Training


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

sorry, again a newcomer
 age 47
wt 173
ht 6'0''
b/f ?
yrs training 4


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

At 47 I would not mess with Anadrol ever!!!! Your best bet is a low dose Test cycle, 400mg a week should do just fine for 8 to 10 weeks.


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

what would be a good oral cycle to do? i was thinking of anadroil  and winstral but couldnt get the anadroil . ive been taking 1/2 of an anadrol twice a day for  4 days  should i stop ?


----------



## durk (Sep 3, 2006)

by that post you are obviously way too young and uneducated to do steroids.


----------



## durk (Sep 3, 2006)

yes you should stop and no there is not such a thing as a good oral only cycle they are not ment to be used alone.


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

like i said im new at all this, and wish i had found this forum before i listened to my buddy, so i have 100 anadrol , 100 little yellow tabs in a pack that says stanabol tablets on the front and british dragon on the back in in a circle with a dragon in the center  and 100 spiropent 0.02 mg the stack was suppose to be 1 androl a day, 2 winstral every other day for 6 weeks  im also taking milk thistle 3 times a day . uneducated? im starting to think so  thats why im here looking for advice.


----------



## durk (Sep 3, 2006)

anodrol and winstrol are the hardest orals on your body, regarldless any oral is going to be hard on your liver.  
your best bet for a newbie cycle would be to use 500mg of test E or C at 2 injections a week. 
The test is ment to be the base of your cycle and the orals are like little add ons to a cycle but your best to stay away from orals all together anyways since they are the worst in bad side effects espescially an Anodrol Winstrol combo you might as well be stabbing your liver with a knife, since one of these orals used alone with a test base would be harsh enough let alone using both of the harshest orals that there is at once.


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks durk -even with the milk thistle and liv 52 am i setting my self up for trouble?  plus im stuck with $500 worth of this shit. now im feeling uneducated and stupid


----------



## durk (Sep 3, 2006)

more than likely you are you would get much better results with test injections its way cheaper and its much much safer your best bet would be to save them and do a test only cycle first and then add them into another test cycle if you think you would react good but personally I think orals are a waste of money and not worth the damage they do to your body espescially if you are 47.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 3, 2006)

Get off now. Even with those two liver protectants your liver can be at risk. A50 and winstrol are not supposed to be run together.


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

ok im gonna take your advice and get off the anadrol . this sucks... what about just the winstral?  and what should i do with the clen?   im a hard gainer, eat  alot, and cant seem to get the weight on . i am looking to put on 10 to 15 pounds and thought this stuff would give me a jump start. i also take cell tech and nitro tech


----------



## durk (Sep 3, 2006)

if your a hard gainer you shouldnt be taking clen its for people who need to lose wheight winstrol is just as bad for you as anodral just buy some test, and cell tech and nitro tech are just overpriced because of their add campaign normal protien and creatine powders will do you sound like you need to also re examin what your eating and how much your eating because you seem to be thinking too much about sups and gear when the first thing that you should focus on is shoveling tons of food down your mouth.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 3, 2006)

Definately drop the winstrol. If you are looking to put weight like that you need some kind of test.


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

thank-you again for the advice.........i read mick harts ''laymans guide to steroids''  and under the orals section it said '''anadrol50  used with care this will build muscle, treat with disrespect [overdosing, etc. problems will occur.'']    winstrol-  ''another first timers choice. very safe on its own, or with a stack.''   does this guy know what hes talking about, i was under the impression he does?  again im here for advice and respect what you guys have to say


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

hey where did you guys go?


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

ralphie-boy said:


> hey where did you guys go?


If you are really 47 you can get your Doc to perscribe test to you.


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

i asked about test theraphy , anadroil in particular  when i had blood  work done recently. i go back to see him sept.12 and will see what he says. in the mean time ive already did 4 days of the anadrol50 all you guys say to get off it, so i will.  and i am 47 born 2-19-59  grad h/s 1977  usmc 77-81.......son


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

also.. any feedback on mick hart?   hey foreman rules... no disrespect intended


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

ralphie-boy said:


> i asked about test theraphy , anadroil in particular  when i had blood  work done recently. i go back to see him sept.12 and will see what he says. in the mean time ive already did 4 days of the anadrol50 all you guys say to get off it, so i will.  and i am 47 born 2-19-59  grad h/s 1977  usmc 77-81.......Dad


Run the Anadrol for a full  3 weeks but no longer , then get some test and do it right son.


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks foreman rules   is 1/2 a tab 2 times a day good enough?  and should i add the winstrol at some point or not?


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

how can you change someones quote? its not a quote if you change it, right?


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

ralphie-boy said:


> thanks foreman rules   is 1/2 a tab 2 times a day good enough?  and should i add the winstrol at some point or not?


You must learn to use MG not tab or cc amount. 50mg to 75mg  a day is enough.


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks im learnin  ..........any opinion on the stanabol tablets?  they are 10mg


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

ralphie-boy said:


> thanks im *learnin*  ..........any opinion on the stanabol tablets?  they are 10mg


Learning


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks.......Dad


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 3, 2006)

does anyone have an opinion what mick hart has to say about steroid use/abuse?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 4, 2006)

Ralph. I would stopped the drol right now. You run it for 3-4 weeks and as soon as you come off, you will lose all gains and strength. I'm the oldest on these boards and have done gear off and on for over 25 yrs. Save the drol for you 2 or 3rd cycle when you can do some Test with it. The test will help hold a little bit of the mass you will get woth the drol. Won't hold all but some. Drol by itself and you will lose 100% of what you gained

You need to eat more. Stay away form the winny. Itr dries you out and has a tendency to make joints hurt. We already have that problem at our age and don't need anymore help with it. 

4-5 days on the drol didn't hurt nothing right now if you get off it. You didn't waste your money if you save it for another cycle. Then your next cycle do 500 mgs of test and 50mgs of the drol. 

With orals like D-bol and Drol if you do them by themselves, you'll blow up with water. That's why it comes off just as quick as it goes on. Water in and water out as soon as you stop. You probably already added 5-8 lbs haven't you off just a few days. Buddy muscle doesn't grow that quick and it's all water. 

I could careless what you want to hear and you heard to keep going for a few weeks. I telling you the opposite. Stop today and save it. Otherwise your wasting your money. That shit is not cheap so why waste it.


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks  your right. i was waiting to hear what i wanted to hear. at47 im in way better shape than  friends my age, and dont want to risk my health. i dont drink,  i smoke occasionally, and as a carpenter stay active at work.  i do eat alot, mith protien in mind, but eating gets to be a chore somtimes. i try to do 3 protien shakes a day and creatine twice a day. i lift 5 days a week doing 2 body parts per work out plus abs every day. all i want is to gain 10-15 lbs. why is it so hard.  plus ive been the same weight  since i got out of the marines in 81


----------



## durk (Sep 4, 2006)

oh and Ralphie-boy stay away from andriol test therapy go with the injections andriol is complete garbage for test therapy everyone I know on HRT has tried it and said it did absolutely nothing go with the test shots you cant go wrong.


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks when i saw my dr. i told him  i wanted my t levels tested, and if they were low would he consider hrt like anadroil.  i see him again on the 12th  . does anyone know what if any types of hrt drs. would administer? [probally a dumb question , but looking for input and advice/opinions]


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 4, 2006)

ralphie-boy said:


> thanks when i saw my dr. i told him i wanted my t levels tested, and if they were low would he consider hrt like anadroil. i see him again on the 12th . does anyone know what if any types of hrt drs. would administer? [probally a dumb question , but looking for input and advice/opinions]


I really doubt that your going to be that happy with the MG dosage the Dr. is going to recommend. You may find yourself feeling a little better if your Test levels are a little low, but don't think that dosage that the Doc is going to prescribe is going to put a bunch of mass on you like 500 mgs will.


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks to all you guys who responded to this thread  im gonna  try to up my protien and calories and stay in the gym.  i mean im pretty cut .. my legs could use some work and maybe this is my optimal body weight. damn it all i want is 15 friggin lbs. plus i dont like needles so i just thought orals would help


----------



## durk (Sep 4, 2006)

If you can get HRT go with the 200mg of test cyp a week that is the best thing that the doctor will most likely have to offer, I again repeat dont waste your time on andriol HRT treatments it only works on paper but in real life it doesnt do shit.


----------



## ralphie-boy (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks  im gonna see what the doc is willing to offer, if anything, and i'll just keep eating  and stay with the protien shakes and creatine. and lifting of course.


----------



## blannx (Sep 30, 2006)

*fake orals*

sounds like your are describing British Dispenserys Anadrol 50mg.Good stuff if real!


----------



## EL_NENE (Jun 7, 2010)

?


----------



## EL_NENE (Jun 7, 2010)

and


----------



## EL_NENE (Jun 7, 2010)

!


----------



## unclem (Jun 7, 2010)

blannx said:


> sounds like your are describing British Dispenserys Anadrol 50mg.Good stuff if real!


 
that was my bet also. but he didnt say if they were round. i like them but alot of the new ones r so fresh there brittle. imo


----------

